# Favourite leader lines.



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

What is everybody using for leaders these days? I had a look through all my gear and noticed I've got a preference for using either a flouro or a copolymer for my leaders. Penn persuit and fc rock are my 2 most used. Also black magic but not as much.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I mostly use kato flurocarbon and plytapus leader for writing and and bream and black magic for deep sea fishing.


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

sunline fc rock


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nitlon Fluoro is my fave.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Another for the fc rock


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

FC Rock for everything over 4lb.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Nitlon FC up to 16lb then I don't use FC over 20lb


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

FC rock for most things for me.

Still have some black magic which is now running out which I don't like so much.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Black Magic 8lb for flatties  I like the hair band around the line also, stops it coming off the spool


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Have the 8lb spool in the Black Magic - not a fan of it and it shows... Lots left on the spool.

I generally use Berkley Vanish (FC line - not the FC leader specific spools) - I have found that it holds well together and it is extremely cheap compared to other leaders available. I know so many people dont like it but I think its pretty good for as hard as it has worked and kept me connected to fish.

FC Rock is good stuff but not what I would go out and buy 5 spools of in differing weights.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheap 50lb Jarvis walker mono that you'll find at any reputable servo.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Slazmo said:


> Have the 8lb spool in the Black Magic - not a fan of it and it shows... Lots left on the spool.


Can I ask what you don't like about it?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

CAV said:


> sunline FC rock and black magic fluorocarbon.


Ditto


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

GaryD said:


> Slazmo said:
> 
> 
> > Have the 8lb spool in the Black Magic - not a fan of it and it shows... Lots left on the spool.
> ...


Too springy and I find that its abrasion resistance to be a little lacking. Compared to Vanish I would say its nothing in comparison...


----------

